# Corsair Sleeved Modular Cables will work on SeaSonic X Series PSU?



## puma99dk| (Mar 1, 2013)

i am wondering if this Sleeved cable set from Corsair will work on my SeaSonic X-760 Gold PSU.

Corsair Professional Series™ AX850/AX750/AX650 Individually Sleeved Modular Cables

bcs they r like 75euros, but i found some sleeved cable for SeaSonic at modDIY but they r like 150euros, i don't wanna pay that much 

Seasonic Single Sleeved Power Supply Modular Cables + SATA Data Cables Set (Black/Red)


----------



## okidna (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes, it will work.

AX750 : http://i.imgur.com/k58KzpL.jpg
X760 : http://i.imgur.com/zGjRTV0.jpg

Basically same connectors configuration (and both PSU uses nearly identical platform if I may add).


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 1, 2013)

kinda expensive.....

and check both circuit first maybe.....

may you use BitFenix 24-Pin ATX RED adapters price 8,90 EUR


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 1, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> kinda expensive.....
> 
> and check both circuit first maybe.....
> 
> ...



well 75euros is for the whole set actually so that i think is kinda cheap ^^;


----------



## okidna (Mar 1, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> kinda expensive.....
> 
> and check both circuit first maybe.....
> 
> ...



That won't work. Seasonic and Corsair uses different kind of 24pin connector. They split it as 18+10 pin connectors.


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 1, 2013)

{uZa}DOA@TPU offered sleeved cables at a decent price may u can talk to him for colors 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=157961


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 1, 2013)

okidna said:


> That won't work. Seasonic and Corsair uses different kind of 24pin connector. They split it as 18+6 pin connectors.



that adapter ist a 1x1 why it should not work ?











^^ it fits on all mobos 

as i said this is an adapter you still use the original 24pin too


----------



## okidna (Mar 1, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> that adapter ist a 1x1 why it should not work ?
> 
> []http://img.techpowerup.org/130301/15763_0__ZUAD_283_1g500.jpg[/url]
> 
> ...



Oh, I understand now. You mean to use that cables as an adapter.
I thought you want to plug it directly to the PSU 

This is X760 and AX750 24pin cables looks like :



Spoiler


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 1, 2013)

i do want that :>

i mean connect them directly to my psu.


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 1, 2013)

the only thing where i´m unconfident is, does the cable/pin circuit matches on the PSU side using the corsairs sleeved cables on seasonic


----------



## okidna (Mar 1, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> i do want that :>
> 
> i mean connect them directly to my psu.



Did a quick research, and check this out : http://www.overclock.net/t/1217163/corsair-sleeved-cables-on-seasonic-x-series/10 (post #13)
n0tert is right, it won't work for the 24pin and 8 pin cables due to different socket configuration.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 1, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> the only thing where i´m unconfident is, does the cable/pin circuit matches on the PSU side using the corsairs on seasonic



what i have read and heard is that many Corsair psu's r SeaSonic OEM build psu's or am i wrong?


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 1, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> what i have read and heard is that many Corsair psu's r SeaSonic OEM build psu's or am i wrong?



i heard about it too, but cannot 100% say it does

hmmmm u could pin em out, meassure each cable / pin... to make 100% shure..... or atleast change the pins which might not match

 but then u need to purchase it .....

or get same Kickass MDPC Sleeves like i did 






but it´s an time expensive work and to burn one's fingers ......


----------



## tokyoduong (Mar 1, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> i heard about it too, but cannot 100% say it does
> 
> hmmmm u could pin em out, meassure each cable / pin... to make 100% shure..... or atleast change the pins which might not match
> 
> ...



Yes, I know the HX 650 and HX 750 are seasonic. Some of the CX and AX series also are seasonic. Corsair only paid for the platform. They made some changes to it that could affect the final product.


----------

